

Google Is Going to Block Adult Content from Websites Hosted on Blogger - greenvaio
http://webandtechs.com/2015/02/google-is-going-to-block-adult-content-from-websites-hosted-on-blogger/

======
makeitsuckless
From a Dutch perspective, it's curious how there are two "foreign" forces
trying to drag our culture back to pre-60s prudishness and ultra-conservatism:
Muslim immigrants IRL and Silicon Valley online.

Just this morning I was walking by a billboard from SuitSupply (one that
wasn't defaced by religious fanatics), a company who's previous online
campaign was already banned from Facebook and who shouldn't even try to run
this ad campaign through any of the major US dominated networks. Because, OMG,
breasts.

